# BB92 Pressfit-Ärger am Rocky



## Catsoft (22. September 2019)

Moin!

jetzt habe ich ein Problem mit meinem Element RSL 950 2017 mit dem Innenlager bzw. dem Rahmen. Ich hatte mit den Lagern leider höheren Verschleiss, was bei den 30mm Achsen in BB92 ja nicht so ungewöhnlich ist. Jetzt habe ich das 4te Lager montiert und das Rad knarzt gewaltig. Habe mir das mal angesehen und festgestellt, dass die Lagerschalen (RF und Hope) sich wohl am Carbon abgearbeitet haben. Jedenfalls sind deutliche Stellen im Carbon zu sehen.

Hat noch jemand das Problem und kann mit sagen, wie sich Rocky verhalten hat? Gerne per PM....

Robert


----------



## Deleted 416627 (23. September 2019)

Moin - ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem dieses Jahr bei meinem 2016er Vertex - da lag es jetzt nicht am Carbonverschleiß, aber vlt. hilft es dir ja weiter.

Ich hatte aufgrund leichter "Schleifgeräusche" das BB92 Lager beim Fachmann wechseln lassen und nun ging der Scheißdreck los (Kurbel blieb natürlich die gleiche). Seit dem Wechsel knarzte das Rad bei fast jeder Pedalumdrehung fürchterlich, also selber dran geschraubt, gefettet, ... nicht wirklich besser - 2 mal im Laden Lager wieder aus und eingebaut - nix ... - letzendlich lag die Lösung an einer 2mm kürzeren KurbelAchse, welche eingebaut wurde - seitdem läuft alles wieder super ... - das neue & das alte Lager war jeweils ein Raceface ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (8. Oktober 2019)

Rocky hat nur den Tip mit Loctite auf Lager....


----------



## halli_galli (19. Juli 2020)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Rocky hat nur den Tip mit Loctite auf Lager....


@Catsoft
Hallo, gibt es zu deinem Problem mit dem knarzenden Innenlager ein Update?

Bei meinem 2013er Vertex knarzt das Innenlager auch seit einiger Zeit. Kettenblattschrauben , Sattelstütze, Kurbel etc. kann ich ausschließen. Hab jetzt das erstverbaute RaceFace Innenlager gegen ein Shimano Xtr PF92 getauscht, hat aber gar nichts geändert. Das Shimano Lager hab ich trocken eingepresst. Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass es auf der Antriebsseite unten in Umfangsrichtung mehrere feine kleinere Risse gibt. Keine Ahnung ob das normal ist. 

Den Rocky Support werd ich auch mal fragen. Das Knarzen ist so laut, damit möchte ich momentan nicht länger fahren.
Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich ein einteiliges Innenlager(z.B. Wheels Manufacturing, Hambini...) mit Loctite einklebe. Das ist wohl die gängigsten Methode oder hat noch jemand einen Tip?
Ist zwar schon 7 Jahre alt, aber das Rocky möchte ich unbedingt weiter fahren.


----------



## Catsoft (19. Juli 2020)

Nicht wirklich: Ich hab jetzt ein billiges Shimano für 24mm Welle drin und fahre das Teil eh nur 2 Wochen im Jahr. Habe mir für die tägliche Trainingsrunde ein Santa Blur gekauft, da gibt's BSA-Schraublager


----------

